# Janitrol furnace



## Sluggo (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a janitrol furnace that isn't working. The igniter lights the pilot light but keeps clicking. The gas valve never opens but the pilot light stays lit. Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome Sluggo:
The gas valve isn't getting the signal that the pilot is lit. Is there a thermocouple in the flame of the pilot? If so, it needs to be changed. However, it may be photo-cell with a wire connected to the valve. If that is the case, the lens may need cleaning.
Please let us know how it goes for you.
Glenn


----------



## Sluggo (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, thanks for the quick response. It has no photocell. I tried it again and the gas valve sounds like it is trying to open then after 3 or 4 tries the whole thing shuts off. I pulled the thermocouple and will pick one up tomorrow and let you know what happens. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sluggo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the assistance on the thermocouple. I couldn't find one local but I used some steel wool and shined up the electrode. I seems to work fine now. But...I can't get the fan to work. I turned it to auto and to on and neither works. The strange thing is the furnace works fine, I would think there would be some kind of safety or something but maybe it doesn't need it. I see a capacitor on the fan housing. Is there a way to check this? Also there is a 5 blade relay on the electrical j-box inside the unit. The squirrell cage turns smoothly but I haven't pulled it out to see if I can tell if anythings burnt. Any ideas??? Thanks Sluggo


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Sluggo:
I would first make sure there is power to the fan motor and that the 24v wiring is not disconnected. To test the capicitor, carefully disconnect the wires to it without touching the ends or letting them touch each other. Use an ohmmeter on the two leads to the capicitor A. watch the needle on the ohmmeter, if the capacitor is good it will go all the way up instantly and move back slowly B. if the ohmmeter has an audible signal it will go to a high pitch whistle and receed in a couple of seconds.
The problem may be with the relay. Tag the wires to it, take it off and take it to the local A/C and electrical supply house, they will be able to test it for you and replace it if necessary.
Glenn


----------



## Sluggo (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, I gave up. The only place that carried the parts for this thing was 40 minutes away. I was trying to get the fan going and the gas valve quit working again. The furnace was older than I thought. I talked to my friend and he decided to get a furnace repairman out. Anyway thanks so much for your advice. Sluggo


----------

